# All my shit.



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....08435&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_562wt_1139
GoGoGo

Selling everything I have to try and pay for a Boss ME-70, if anyone cares.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nothing there mate, all that's showing is who wrote on your wall, friend requests/accepts, and comments on status'.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, wrong link, balls.


----------

